

Con artist: The true story of a master forger - elemeno
http://www.haaretz.com/weekend/magazine/con-artist-the-true-story-of-a-master-forger.premium-1.507940

======
beagle3
Did not go through the registration wall. It's rather new, I guess - haaretz
stories used to be free to read.

The article is about this guy: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adolfo_Kaminsky>

see also: <http://www.ted.com/talks/sarah_kaminsky.html>

------
manglav
paywall / registering wall.

